

Ask HN: would you pay for this service? - wsieroci

Hi,<p>I am thinking about creating service which will help you to enable super easily uploading, storing and managing images in the cloud on your social website or mobile app of any kind. You would be able to manage moderation process on your website on your own in your dashboard (you would be able to customize this process like confirming every new photo on your own or automate this process by installing our customizable reporting system) or by using integrated Amazon Mechanical Turk capabilities where people would moderate if photo is porn or not (for example). What do you think about this idea? Would you pay for it?<p>Best, Wiktor
======
rosswilson
Sorry no. A service like this isn't something that passes my "can I do it
myself" benchmark. Don't get me wrong, if I think a service provides some
value that I either can't implement myself or would cost me too much
(financially and/or time) to implement myself then I would signup. Sadly I
think I could build something like this into whatever product I was developing
quite easily.

Here's an idea: instead of targeting developers (e.g. B2B) why not setup your
service to be consumer facing. Imagine a service where individuals can upload
their photos or files and then have a shed-load of partners they can share
those photos/files with (like photo printing services, social networks,
community sites, forums). Just an idea.

------
paulferrett
Sorry, no. That sort of thing really isn't a problem these days with services
such as Amazon. Developers aren't typically the sort of market that will
easily pay for things - especially when they're just starting a new project.
If you want to target developers, and you want them to pay, do something they
don't want to do. Testing, Operations, Marketing - finding actual customers
for a new product is something I'd pay for.

~~~
wsieroci
Thanks for the answer! What do you mean by "Operations"?

------
jlgaddis
No.

